# CBFM help?



## wendycat

I am certain that this will have been asked over and over, but can someone tell me what is a 'normal' cycle using CBFM?


I'd love to know what days were lows, highs, peaks and your cycle lengths to compare my own.


This is my third month on the CBFM - I know it takes a while to learn your cycle but I'm concerned that PCOS might be affecting it. I was diagnosed with PCOS years ago but recently been told that my blood work does not fit the syndrome at all so now completely unsure. Started using CBFM while we save for the next ICSI and month one was a 29 day cycle, low on day 6-13, the high from 14 to 26, no peak. Month two a 28 day cycle - exactly the same, low 6-13 then high 14 to 26, no peak. I'm on day 9 now and still on low. What might be causing it? Is anyone similar? Am I wasting my time and money with it?


Help! Thanks in advance.


Wendy


----------



## wendycat

I'd really appreciate some help if anyone has any. The CBFM looks like it's doing the same this month. Day 11 still low.

Anyone?


----------



## strawbs

Hi

Have you had your progesterone checked 7 days after you think you have ov?

The monitor showed only high days on my first ever cycle, did actually fall pg but later m/c.  It then adjusted to my cycle and I got peaks.

You say bloods now show no pcos, have you had a scan to confirm this?  You can have pco without the syndrome.  I know the info with the cbfm says pcos affects the readings, but it does work for some people with pcos.

Maybe try using some ov sticks in addition and requesting prog bloods to double check.

Sorry I am not much help with your specific question, although have used the cbfm a lot.  Have you called their helpline, I did first cycle and they were actually really nice.

Good luck, I hope it is your time soon, you really have been through it

Strawbs x. X x x


----------



## kamie

Hi Wendycat, 

Just came across your thread and thought I would tell you my experience of CBFM. I have PCOS and my periods have been irregular since I put a stop to treatment after  MC and failed ivf last November. I started using CBFM in jan this year and First month all days up to day 26 of cycle was low, the next month I had low days up until day 9 and then all High days no peak. I was starting to get upset but this month I had low days at the beginning of the cycle and on day 22 I got a high and day 23 and 24 got a peak and then a high and low.

I am also doing acupuncture, Chinese herbs, morning temp (bbt) and recently started yoga. Looks like this has been the first month I have ovulated since last December both temp and CBFM showing ovulation at same time.

I would suggest holding on and see what happens. 

sending you lots of 

Kamie


----------



## wendycat

Thanks ladies. Xxx

I shall persevere.


----------



## wendycat

This cycle - now on day 16 and still low. WTF 

Very frustrating.


----------



## SamS

Hi

I'm on my 4th month with CBFM.

The first month I had no peak. Last two peak day 23 / 24 on 28 day cycle which ties in with my blood tests from GP. 

I think the more you use it the more it gets to know your cycle so I wouldn't lose faith yet  

x


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Hi wendycat

I have used cbfm for 8 months and I usually peak day 14 and 15, latest being 16. I have not conceived as recently found out my dh has low sperm so we will require ICSI  

It mentions in the booklet that cbfm may not be effective for pcos ( I think )...

Also be careful if you purchase your sticks that you feed the monitor from online as sometimes these are dud! As I never get a lot of lows and did with a packet I bought online, so I rushed out to buy sticks from boots and got my peak the next day as the lows didn't coincide with what my body was saying (Ewcm).

If you get a peak you don't have to test following this as the monitor is programmed to give you a second peak then a high. It saves sticks too. 

Good luck xxxx


----------



## wendycat

Thanks so much!

I'm going to continue with it. I have regular cycles - 28/29 days which I think is probably a good sign, though it may be that it is PCOS interfering with it. No idea what's going on this month, my body sings to its own tune I think.  

I do get my sticks online so thanks for pointing out the possible flaws, I might pop into boots and but my next batch from there! 

I've decided to stick with it, I only have one functioning ovary so it could be that my ovulation is sporadic and the monitor is working.

Hoping- I've had three rounds of ICSI, don't panic too much, it is quite an exciting process really and hopefully it will provide you with the end of your journey, in a lovely way!


Sam- thanks for giving me hope!

Kame- sounds similar to me! So perhaps all is not lost this month!


----------



## bevvers

Hi i've been using CBFM &I'm not quite sure what is going on as I had previously had peaks around days 10-12 
But my cycle length is usually 31-33??

But last month I had highs from day 8 -26 with no peak but had all the symptoms around day 10 niggling pain in ovaries
&ewcm?? This month im on day 10 & again allthe symptoms but its only just reading high?

I'm starting to doubt the readings

Bevvers


----------



## wendycat

I can't help as I'm clueless. This month I dudn't even get a high just all lows.


----------



## bevvers

Hi wendycat

It's really frustrating isn't it : 

We spend every month waiting for 3 bars on a  machine!!
you start wondering what's going on

that you get you're peak on your next cycle

Bevvers x


----------



## wendycat

Never had a peak yet. My recurrent miscarriage consultant seems to think that as my cycles are regular it's likely I am ovulating so I shall persevere lol


----------



## wendycat

I got an egg sign! First time since I started using it! I'm ovulating! So happy!


----------



## Ivfmamma

Your dh is in for a treat then   x


----------



## Glitterintheair

Go for it! I got an eggy today too  xx


----------



## strawbs

wnedy.....my tip is try and bms 3 times over the 2 peak days, miss one day then once more for luck......tedious I know!


woo hoo, that egg sign is brilliant, used to get so bloody excited!!!

good uck strawbs x


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Great News Wendy....  

Hope your getting down to business tonight!!

xxx


----------



## wendycat

Thanks girls


----------

